# need help with grooming price increase



## DJsMom (Jun 6, 2008)

We have not changed the price of grooming since hubby & I bought the salon 2 years ago. Our groomer (my daughter) is definitely in need of, & very deserving of, a raise. So we are going to start letting our clients know that we're going to increase our grooming rates at the beginning of the year.

I'd love if anyone could help me with what's a reasonable price increase. Thanks!


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

I never raise prices less than $5 personally, and thats every 2 years. Some large dogs, that I feel need to go up more, go up as much as I need..has been as much as $15 on certain dogs/coats. You can break it down if you would like to just do a percentage. Decide what your groomer makes in an average day. Decide what percentage more she needs to make. Then average the number of dogs per day she grooms, and work what the increase for the day would need to be, and divide by the number of dogs. I just find a flat rate is easier for me, and easier to keep prices at a dollar mark, rather than make change..but we don't charge tax here either...if you have to charge tax, it doesn't matter, as you are dealing in cents anyway.


----------



## DJsMom (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks Graco. You know, I think I might raise our lowest price groom a certain amt (am thinking 7$ - that's for a B & B on a small dog) & raise that same percent all across the board.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Yep. You have to do what you have to do to keep using the best products, keep your groomers attending at least yearly educational seminars, and still be able to make a profit. It is a job afterall, and we don't work because its fun. We work to make a living. You may lose some customers, but you will keep most of them, and make more money..and there are always more clients out there. People WILL pay for quality service and educated groomers.


----------

